# What kinda of screws for Durock to metal studs?



## twid (Apr 29, 2008)

I am installing 5/8" durock onto 25ga metal studding. What is the proper fastener used for this application?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

The appropriate choice of fasteners in this applications would be a fine threaded drywall screw. Said fastener should be a minimum of 1", but I would prefer to use 1-1/4"
If said structure was wood, then the screw of choice shall be a course threaded screw.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Grabber makes a hardibacker screw with a self drive tip which I would wager would work on the Durock, will definately work on the steel stud and has a large enough head to hold the Durock secure as opposed to a drywall screw which I found has a tendancy to go through the board or the heads snap.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

They will "tap" themselves in to the studs. DO NOT OVER DRILL/DRIVE.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> They will "tap" themselves in to the studs. DO NOT OVER DRILL/DRIVE.


I sir do concur. The over torquing of any fastener will cause the fastener to spin in the intended receiver of the fastener causing the fastener to remove too much material from around the spiral windings causing a loss of adhesion to said member. Thusly the fastener shall need be removed and re inserted in another area.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I sir do concur. The over torquing of any fastener will cause the fastener to spin in the intended receiver of the fastener causing the fastener to remove too much material from around the spiral windings causing a loss of adhesion to said member. Thusly the fastener shall need be removed and re inserted in another area.


Holy Fuzzing technical...........But darn tootin correct and exact.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

USP45 said:


> around the spiral windings


AKA "Continuous Inverted Plane".


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Aren't you missing a Lifetime Movie?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Holy Fuzzing technical...........But darn tootin correct and exact.


Glad you like it!
Surprised you huh?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

JBBS said:


> Aren't you missing a Lifetime Movie?


seen em all!


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL intended for Malco.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Who?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Glad you like it!
> Surprised you huh?



No surprises from you. You are one of the SMARTER here.

Education/Experience (although you have tons of both) does not equal SMART.

Smart is deductive.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

The only problem with all of the above screw recommendations is that the metal studs aren't heavy enough to hang onto a screw and set the screw head at the same time. Metal studs to which cement board is to be applied should be 20 gauge or greater.:whistling Twenty-five gauge will be a problem.

The lighter studs can also allow the walls to flutter.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> The only problem with all of the above screw recommendations is that the metal studs aren't heavy enough to hang onto a screw and set the screw head at the same time. Metal studs to which cement board is to be applied should be 20 gauge or greater.:whistling Twenty-five gauge will be a problem.
> 
> The lighter studs can also allow the walls to flutter.



Not even something I considered....Nor knew......:whistlingThanks for the edumication.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> The only problem with all of the above screw recommendations is that the metal studs aren't heavy enough to hang onto a screw and set the screw head at the same time. Metal studs to which cement board is to be applied should be 20 gauge or greater.:whistling Twenty-five gauge will be a problem.
> 
> The lighter studs can also allow the walls to flutter.


good point, I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

ITW Rock-On screws

http://www.itwbuildex.com/catpdf1/rockon-backeron.pdf

http://www.itwbuildex.com/rockon.htm


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Yup! I walked away from an airport job one time because the GC insisted his crew could install the cement board on the walls over metal studs. When we arrived to install the tile all of the screws were standing proud. Thousands of those suckers. Most of them were loose and rattled. 

The contractor tried to slip-in 28 gauge studs when the plans clearly called for 18 gauge. Then the day-labor guys that installed the CBU just plain didn't know, didn't rocognize the issue, and didn't give a damn that all the screws were standing tall.

Man.......everybody was totally pissed at me when I refused to do the job. The GC threw a fit, the retailer I was working for threw a fit, the airport authority threw a fit. The bathrooms had to be redone totally and when it came time to actually do the tile the GC told the retailer he never wanted me on another one of his jobs. I just caused too much trouble. So I wasn't sent back to do the job the second time around.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> Yup! I walked away from an airport job one time because the GC insisted his crew could install the cement board on the walls over metal studs. When we arrived to install the tile all of the screws were standing proud. Thousands of those suckers. Most of them were loose and rattled.
> 
> The contractor tried to slip-in 28 gauge studs when the plans clearly called for 18 gauge. Then the day-labor guys that installed the CBU just plain didn't know, didn't rocognize the issue, and didn't give a damn that all the screws were standing tall.
> 
> Man.......everybody was totally pissed at me when I refused to do the job. The GC threw a fit, the retailer I was working for threw a fit, the airport authority threw a fit. The bathrooms had to be redone totally and when it came time to actually do the tile the GC told the retailer he never wanted me on another one of his jobs. I just caused too much trouble. So I wasn't sent back to do the job the second time around.


People REALLY hate getting caught with their pants down!!!!!!

Regardless.......Not the sort of fool you wanted to work with anyway!!!!


----------

